# Auto Finesse Desire VS Swissvax Shield



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

I currently have Desire as my main wax , however I have been after trying Swissvax Shield for ages now . 

I was going to sell my desire and pick up the Shield . Never really got on with desire to be honest , can be a pain to remove and not really reflective enough for me . I am more of a sealant man , but do like to use wax every now and then 

So has anybody tried the two ? which would you pick and why.. comments on durability , slickness and beading ... even application please :thumb:

Or Should I buy illusion and layer on top of Desire ? 

Cheers


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used both. Desire lasted way longer which surprised me, shield and desires looks are hard to compare too, liked them both 

Both easy to use

Though desire topped with illusion is one of the best combinations ever


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I have not used Desire so cannot and will not comment on it. 

Shield is a delight to use. I have applied it in full sun and it is so easy to remove. Certainly it is not fussy as to how long it is left, 10 mins or a couple of hours, it simply buffs off with a swipe of the mf. As with all waxes thin is the key :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Shield is much nicer to use, gives more a glossy finish. Desire lasted considerably longer although shield was was no summer wax. Desire seemed to hold onto its finish txt little bit longer whereas shield the gloss dropped off quicker

I kept my pot of desire and sold on my sample of shield but it's certainly a wax Im glad I got the opportunity to use


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ... 

Desire is very durable .. I thought Shield would have lasted the same , looks like it won't . 

I'm thinking more along the lines of keeping desire for base layer and topping with illusion now . 

Big decision .. Maybe I should buy all 3 ha ha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's how I look at shield

I used my mates to see if I liked it before buying a pot for myself

Will I buy a pot? No


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Forget all of them.....get yourself SW Utopia


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Billio said:


> Forget all of them.....get yourself SW Utopia


Where from?.SJ.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Is utopia not £450 ? ... And did they not only make 10 pots ? .. Does look very nice tho


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

John.C said:


> Is utopia not £450 ? ... And did they not only make 10 pots ? .. Does look very nice tho


Exactly my point:wave:.SJ.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Billio said:


> Forget all of them.....get yourself SW Utopia


With all due respect this is not really going to help the OP.

He is asking about waxes costing around the £100 mark, and you suggest something at £450.

It is a bit like someone asking if the Ford Mondeo is a decent car and replying that they should buy a Lambo


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i have just used shield & desire over winter on different sides of the car to see how they performed for me.i found both applied/buffed off with no issues,my first impressions of the finish were that the shield was really glossy & looked great,whilst the desire although still deep & glossy was not as eyepopping (for want of a better word) as the shield.over winter both cleaned up really easy & the desire finish has really grown on me & even now looks fresh.the shield has dropped a bit of its high gloss but still looks good.which one do i like the most ? i cant decide as i love the high gloss of shield & the desire grew on me & still looked great at the end.i dont think you will be disappointed if you try shield if thats what you are hankering after.of course many other choices are available but if (like me) you fancy trying shield then go for it.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't comment of SW but totally recommend Desire. The best wax I've used full stop. Durability is amazing three months on through the winter it's still working well. Beads and cleans up really nicely. Easy to apply and buff off yes it's expensive but so little is needed to goes a long way. I'd love to try a combination but can't justify the cost.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Shield is 130, Utopia is close to 300 now with the weak Euro.
It's not limited to 10 pots either.....my last one was numbered in the 40's.
The OP mentioned 2 waxes of similar value plus illusion but didn't mention a budget constraint so I simply threw a 4th into the mix......and one which will give him what he wants.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

STOCKIST Billio?.SJ.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

My brother sends me mine but Swissvax Norway no doubt have it.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Though desire topped with illusion is one of the best combinations ever


Agree with that. I tried 2 x coats of Desire last year and it looked rich and bold nothing special imh With Illusion on top it looked ace.

Im wondering if anyone has tried Illusion over Spirit. I have Spirit , and prefer it to Desire. Actually I need to try Illusion over Spirit and finish with some AF Finale to see how it compares with the Desire Illusion combo.

Very curious to try some Swissvax Shield as well, too many waxes to choose from but first I need to get some BOS for the summer coming


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Can't comment on the Swisswax range but I agree with others and prefer Spirit to Desire. I found Desire a little difficult to use whereas Spirit is really easy, almost as easy as Illusion and can be removed straight away making it great to use in winter. 

Plus the finish is very pure, almost sealant like. Plus it's on offer on Amazon. I've tried all of the AF waxes and Spirit is the best in my opinion.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

damocell said:


> Can't comment on the Swisswax range but I agree with others and prefer Spirit to Desire. I found Desire a little difficult to use whereas Spirit is really easy, almost as easy as Illusion and can be removed straight away making it great to use in winter.
> 
> Plus the finish is very pure, almost sealant like. Plus it's on offer on Amazon. I've tried all of the AF waxes and Spirit is the best in my opinion.


Totally agree. I've got Desire, Illusion and tried Spirit for the first time yesterday.

Put it this way, Desire will probably be sold! Spirit goes on and off like a charm. Really enjoyed using it.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I have a sample pot of Spirit and a normal sized pot of Illusion. I think I might have to give this combo a try!


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> I have a sample pot of Spirit and a normal sized pot of Illusion. I think I might have to give this combo a try!


I'll be doing the same come summer


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mark ST said:


> I have a sample pot of Spirit and a normal sized pot of Illusion. I think I might have to give this combo a try!


interesting combo and one to consider


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I have both, but not tried Desire yet. Anyways, Shield is on my top 5 list of waxes and that is because of the gloss enhancing, smell and easy to use


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

another for swissvax shield:thumb:


----------

